# top bar question



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey Dennis,

What you are referring to is a long hive. I made one myself that takes medium frames. 
http://www.horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/long-langstroth-plans.shtml


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

A true "topbar hive" has wider bars than Lang frames as they form the "roof" of the hive and are pressed together to touch. What you are describing is a horizontal hive where they use frames that are spaced and another sort of inner cover, usually in sections. Some people will put a honey super on those as well, others don't.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> is there a reason it is make with a slant sides on it? 

Not really.


----------



## trishbookworm (Jun 25, 2016)

I have 4 horizontal (aka tanzanian) tbhs this summer. 3 have a few frames from the original brood that started them. I am finding side attachments, as was predicted, but using a 1/4 in piece of iron bar shaped into a j, with a flattened curved part, I can pull up and detach one side. Then I can move the bar out to inspect (the other side tears). 

If you are starting with a package, using a kenyan (sloped) tbh design may make for easier inspections. 

If you will be using frames then transitioning to top bars, I am finding a towel is one of the most effective "covers" over frames that are next to top bars. They are different heights and the frames provide access into the hive if not covered on top and on the sides. I'll post a pic later...


----------

